# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  playstation 3 fat για ανταλλακτικα 15,00 €

## fuzz

το στελνω οπου μου πειτε με courier χρεωση δικη μου(τα 8,00 €  ειναι για το courier)δεν έχουν δίσκο - δεν ξερω τι λειτουργει κ τι οχι , εχει γινει προσπαθεια επισκευης - μονο κονσολα χωρις χειριστηρια , καλωδια

----------

